# Freaking Jock Itch



## IAmDisappoint (Oct 9, 2013)

Good lord, this sucks. Every time I get serious about getting in shape, my skin goes haywire and surrenders itself to these rashes; it's like it's telling me I shouldn't be working out at all. 

I'm not sure if this is actually common, but if you don't know what it is... you don't want to Google it... it's not pretty. The thing is I'm a germaphobe and keep extremely clean and dry, too; it's just my skin is crap at resisting bacteria -_-);


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutThat (Aug 24, 2013)

Get Vaseline intensive care cream (its kind of expensive but there are generic equivalents) and tinactin powder, mix together a couple tablespoons worth of the cream and small amount of the powder in your hand and put that on. then dry it with a hair dryer or something. the cream absorbs into your skin and sucks the powder into every pore and crevice of your skin. one good application can wipe it out. follow up for a couple days and it should disappear for ever unless you have it on your feet as well feet are a bit trickier to fix.


----------



## IAmDisappoint (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, would the products be these?

















I actually just started applying Lotrimin Clotrimazole Cream, but I'm not sure it's going to work. I didn't even realize I had jock itch / ringworm until recently and believed it was just terrible body acne from exercise... Will definitely try this in a week or two if the cream does nothing for me.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

Go commando, or at least wear something looser, ventilation is never a bad thing.


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutThat (Aug 24, 2013)

The Vaseline products are a brand name and they've been all over the place with variants on the name. 'Vaseline repairing moisture' should work, but talk to them at the drug store if you want. you need the one that you can massage it on your skin then it disappears. As far as the tinactin powder, don't get the spray, just the regular powder. in fact any of the jock itch powders will work as long as it has tolnaftate or miconazole nitrate in it. the key is to mix them together and apply. the Vaseline intensive care just is part of the delivery system and makes sure you get the powder where you want it.


----------



## mclaude2013 (Feb 22, 2014)

help...months of jock itch...dermatologist had me on 3 pharm creams...now waiting for lab swab to dete famine...oconozole ream 3 times day...super red on testicals and inner thighs..


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

I think you are probably looking at a fungal infection. 
Stick out your tongue. Is it remarkably white by comparison to other peoples tongues? That's a fungal that is extremely popular.

Anyways, yeah, I got a bit of fungal on my foot and haven't tried any medications yet. It spread and got worse for a long time, but eventually, I started caring for my feet a little more, keeping it free from moisture and focused on my overall health in an attempt to get my immune system where it should be and the spread has stopped and seems ever so slightly to be going into decline, naturally. I may try meds eventually but want to see how far I can get a natural healing effect thing happening.

I've been thinking about researching ancient Natives methods in use during their smudging ceremonies. Those might be the ingredients worth trying if you don't need anything too heavy and have a healthy immune system. Right? The weaker the immune system, the more risk chemicals and medicines are, making approval on the masses, slightly difficult.

You seem to have already made the connection between working out, and inflammation. So... what is working out doing in terms of adding stress into your system where it is overtaxed, and less capable of naturally fighting away the fungal?


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutThat (Aug 24, 2013)

MrKappa said:


> I think you are probably looking at a fungal infection.
> Stick out your tongue. Is it remarkably white by comparison to other peoples tongues? That's a fungal that is extremely popular.
> 
> Anyways, yeah, I got a bit of fungal on my foot and haven't tried any medications yet. It spread and got worse for a long time, but eventually, I started caring for my feet a little more, keeping it free from moisture and focused on my overall health in an attempt to get my immune system where it should be and the spread has stopped and seems ever so slightly to be going into decline, naturally. I may try meds eventually but want to see how far I can get a natural healing effect thing happening.
> ...


I had problems with fungus on my feet for quite a few years and finally cleared it up. I got two buckets, oval shaped and fit both my feet. 1 blue bucket with water in it that I changed every day. the green one had half water and half vinegar. You should be able to get gallon containers of vinegar for 2$ at grocery store. wash your feet first in the blue bucket, then soak in the green bucket for 30mins. if you have any breaks in the skin the vinegar could irritate the skin and slow down the recovery process, so you might need to dilute it some. when your done soaking, wash the vinegar off in the blue bucket. the vinegar smells a lot but if some is on your feet it will lose the smell pretty quickly. it took about 6 weeks soaking 30mins every day but I couldn't be happier with results. If its winter time, put as hot of water in the blue bucket as you can stand, your hot feet then will warm up the green bucket contents to be comfortable for soaking. when your done, use a blow drier to completely dry your feet. If your toenails have fungus they will clear up some but not cure completely. they will be very soft after soaking so you can cut and sand them easily. some of the toenail treatments might penetrate more efficiently while they are soft.


----------



## Nibs (Jun 28, 2014)

Get urself a bottle of Fresh Balls.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I have similar issues when working out. I feel like it could be my eczema acting up.


----------



## naturemtn5 (Apr 14, 2016)

I understand how you all feel. It's ruined my personal life as I can't have any type of relationship if you know what I mean. The times I've managed to score I wouldn't go past 2nd base...I know that sucks but it's so selfish to infect another human being with this so please abstain from sex. I've been tempted but at the end of day think about how much you suffered because of this. Would u want another person to have to deal with this? 
That being said COCONUT Oil is the cure...use it internally as well as topically...u will notice a difference in a couple of days but have to stick to it as this is not an overnight cure. Initially you'll think it isn't working but stick with it and it will work...Nutiva is a good brand by the way....you'll need at least a month...Google it online and you'll see there's so many who were cured using this method.


----------



## naturemtn5 (Apr 14, 2016)

naturemtn5 said:


> I understand how you all feel. It's ruined my personal life as I can't have any type of relationship if you know what I mean. The times I've managed to score I wouldn't go past 2nd base...I know that sucks but it's so selfish to infect another human being with this so please abstain from sex. I've been tempted but at the end of day think about how much you suffered because of this. Would u want another person to have to deal with this?
> That being said COCONUT Oil is the cure...use it internally as well as topically...u will notice a difference in a couple of days but have to stick to it as this is not an overnight cure. Initially you'll think it isn't working but stick with it and it will work...Nutiva is a good brand by the way....you'll need at least a month...Google it online and you'll see there's so many who were cured using this method.


Just wanted to add although this worked for me I it came back due to reinfection. 
I had to put this on the backburner because I'm also experimenting with other herbs for a condition I believe is super scabies or maybe even morgellons...This thing is so infectious my whole city is infected with it and has become the norm for many here.
I'm close to a cure and once I know what cured me I'm going to begin using coconut oil again. Take care and please do give the coconut oil a try.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

You should get checked for diabetes. I never used to get it until a while after I was diagnosed with T2 diabetes. Took me a while to associate eating too much junk and not taking the pills right with the rash. And sure enough, every single time the rash appears, I think about how I've been eating and it's always due to eating too much sugar and carbs.

Of course it could be just friction in your case but I have found I'm much more prone to rashes in just about any place where friction occurs than I used to be now. I used to be extremely active and never got anything like jock itch.

Anyway, yeah. Jock itch is one of the major symptoms of diabetes.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

jock itch? I'm sure there's a male tennis player called that ? 

opcorn


----------



## djr91485 (Apr 24, 2016)

Are you taking any antibiotics? If you are and you don't absolutely need them stopping may help. A lot of times fungal infections develop after/during antibiotic treatment. Bacteria and Fungus kind of balance each other out by keeping the other from getting out of hand. If you killed off all your natural bacteria from an antibiotic then fungus can take over. 

Also you may want to try a powder spray antifungal since the main thing that keeps jock itch alive is moisture so the creams and lotions can be a little self-defeating.

Finally, I'm not sure why, but location or using the same items can keep it. I had it for like 6 months several years ago and nothing helped but then I went out of town for a week and a half and it was completely gone by the time I came back. I think we probably have things in our homes that either worsen it or keep reinfecting ourselves without realizing it. Also water quality may have something to do with it.

Definitely though, make sure not to use the same towel twice without washing in hot water and don't dry your feet and your groin with the same towel since it's the same fungus that causes jock itch that also causes athletes foot. Try to put on your socks before your underwear so your underwear doesn't come in contact with your feet on the way up.


----------



## RobRoy73 (Aug 7, 2017)

I haven't had it in a while until last week. Usually occurs in humid overcrowded amusement parks in Central Florida. ?
Water rides probably the main culprit.

Anyway, mine started straight into a burn, no real itching even tho that's common with me as well. Right side much worse than left. My additional weight gain over the years does not help either.. I know. I tried Tinactin spray but it basically rips the skin off and causes more harm than good. When we got back home, I went and bought Lotramin cream and that seems to do the trick. Actually got rid of the funny walk burning. So if sprays are causing damage, go straight for the creams. I think Lotramin is probably the best anyway as I have used their spray in the past. Tinactin is just too rough.


----------

